# Frage zu Lowrance Kombi Kartenplotter u. Echolot?



## quicksilver540 (31. Oktober 2004)

Moin Moin ,ich war gestern auf der Hanseboot um mich mal nach nem Kartenplotter umzuschaun. Nach vielem gucken und doofen Fragen gefiel mir das Lowrance LMS 330c sehr gut.Es ist ein Farbplotter-Echolot Kombigerät.Ich fahre derzeit das Lowrance x-87 und bin sehr zufrieden damit .Hat eienr von euch Erfahrungen oder Tips zu diesem Gerät oder doch einem anderen?Vor -Nachteile?
Vor allem fand ich den Preis von 667€ sehr günstig .Welche Kaartensysteme
sind denn nun wirklich besser-günstiger?Navioncs oder Blue chart?
Viele Viele Fragen ,ich weiss!!!!#c #c Ihr würdet mir shr helfen 
Danke und Gruss Marco


----------



## Jirko (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance Kombi Kartenplotter u. Echolot?*

nabend quicksilver #h

kenne das LMS 330c zwar nur vom theoretischen her, aber dieser preis sucht definitiv seinesgleichen #6


> Welche Kaartensysteme sind denn nun wirklich besser-günstiger?Navioncs oder Blue chart?


...blue-chart-module sind zum LMS nicht kompatibel! zu diesen passen nur die navionics-gold-charts! #h


----------



## quicksilver540 (1. November 2004)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance Kombi Kartenplotter u. Echolot?*

Hallo jirko,das die bluechart module nicht bei lowrance passen wusste ich ,hätte aber gern info welches system ihr für besser haltet.wenn ich so schaue sind beide systeme sehr teuer .gibt es auch systeme die normale seekarten vom pc lesen und verarbeiten können?habt ihrevtl güsnstige anbieter der karten?die navionics gold xl für die ostsee soll ca 339€ kosten.sie scheint mir aber recht gross gegenüber den bluechart karten.auf der navionics is die kpl.westliche ostsee inkl dänemark schweden deutschland drauf bis bornholm .gruss Marco


----------



## Jirko (1. November 2004)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance Kombi Kartenplotter u. Echolot?*

nabend marco #h

hatte deine frage ob navionics oder blue-chart lediglich auf deine "fastkaufentscheidung" zum LMS bezogen... sorry!

neben den blue-chart modulen bietet garmin auch eine CD mit nautischen seekarten. diese kannst du dann von PC auf dein speichermodul downloaden. haken: jedes gebiet mußt du via garmin-page durch einen code freischalten lassen. die aktuelle 6er-version der blue-cart CD (europa) kostet umdie € 200. mit dieser kannst du dir jetzt über die homepage von garmin dein seegebiet freischalten lassen. vorteil: du hast alles komprimiert auf einer disc und mußt nicht für neue seengebiete (z.b. wenn´s dich mal nach norge verschlägt) neue module kaufen, welche in der summe weitaus teurer sind als die einzelnen freischaltungen von der disc #h


----------



## langelandsklaus (1. November 2004)

*AW: Frage zu Lowrance Kombi Kartenplotter u. Echolot?*



			
				quicksilver540 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo jirko,das die bluechart module nicht bei lowrance passen wusste ich ,hätte aber gern info welches system ihr für besser haltet.wenn ich so schaue sind beide systeme sehr teuer .gibt es auch systeme die normale seekarten vom pc lesen und verarbeiten können?habt ihrevtl güsnstige anbieter der karten?die navionics gold xl für die ostsee soll ca 339€ kosten.sie scheint mir aber recht gross gegenüber den bluechart karten.auf der navionics is die kpl.westliche ostsee inkl dänemark schweden deutschland drauf bis bornholm .gruss Marco



Moin Marco,

ich bin eigentlich mit meiner XL Karte von Navionics zufrieden und habe bis jetzt noch keine Abweichungen feststellen können. Habe letztes Jahr noch $ 199.- für die XL Karte und $ 99.- für die small Card bezahlt.
Die Preise sind glaube ich ein bisschen angezogen. Frag mal bei ATS-Holger vom Top-Shop nach, der kann die glaube ich auch ganz günstig besorgen .


----------

